# Looking for Evap Canister for my Maxima



## deman (Jul 6, 2007)

Does anyone know where I can get an evap canister for a 1991 nissan Maxima??, I have looked around and cant find any.

Thanks.


----------



## internetautomart (Mar 8, 2004)

have you called your local dealer?
if not you may have to go to a u-pull-it type junk yard to get it.
I know there are plenty of VG 3rd gens in them.


----------

